

Is using OData\IQueryable in your Web API an inherantly bad thing? - roysvork
http://roysvork.wordpress.com/2013/06/24/is-using-odataiqueryable-in-your-web-api-an-inherently-bad-thing/

======
NicoJuicy
I actually used OData recently and love the query syntax. I actually see the
awesomeness in it. But we should wait some time untill it gets better :-) (see
the following)

What i hate mostly about it, is when (and this is the implementation in Web
API mostly): \- synchronizing with XML (jSON is the standard :-( ) \- no
flexibility on put / post and patch methodes (eg. dates!) - easy a nothing
object ( eg. date datetype and <birthDate /> \--> your parameter object comes
in as nothing... Also, they must use the yyyy-mm-ddThh:mm:ss format \- put /
post / patch methods and a complextype (eg. Address). GRMBL!

~~~
roysvork
This is why I dislike the rest of the framework! Do make sure to take a look
at
[https://github.com/Roysvork/LinqToQuerystring/](https://github.com/Roysvork/LinqToQuerystring/)
as this should work more or less fine with XML... if it doesn't raise an issue
:)

~~~
NicoJuicy
Actually, i started using DTO's on my Web API for more flexibility...

Till now, it seems perfect (but again, some extra work in my DDD app :-) )

